# Optician



## Guest (Sep 15, 2013)

Anyone know where there is a good reliable optician in the Paphos area?. I need some small repair on my glasses

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

The are loads of opticians in Paphos, in fact too many rather like pharmacies.

You'll find that everyone tends to like and recommend their optician. I've seen this question asked before without any consensus answer and occasionally disagreements! (Other forums, of course).

Pete


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> The are loads of opticians in Paphos, in fact too many rather like pharmacies.
> 
> You'll find that everyone tends to like and recommend their optician. I've seen this question asked before without any consensus answer and occasionally disagreements! (Other forums, of course).
> 
> Pete


Ok Thanks!

I got some answer in FB that all said Vangelis, so I will go there and test

Anders


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

And I thought Vangelis was a singer......!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2013)

Geraldine said:


> And I thought Vangelis was a singer......!!!!


No, but almost. Vangelis make fantastic electronic music. I have some records with them

:sing:

Anders


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

...Ask me about the time when I did lights and lasers for him in Rotterdam. It is a hilarious story  

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Tell me about the time you did lasers and lights for him in Rotterdam, please.

Pete


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Ha. Ha!

I knew someone would do it... odds on it would be you, Pete!!


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Before I went into IT, I was a lighting designer, and specialised in special effects (laser, pyro, etc.) The company I worked for was contracted to do the lasershow for a big concert by Vangelis in Rotterdam, for the EU "Eureka" project. This was a very big "mega" show, with planes, boats, the Rotterdam skyline lit up, fireworks - the lot. 

For us, the show was easy - we programmed the whole show beforehand, and the cue's came from the SMPTE timetrack generated by Vangelis' keyboards. We basically sat back and enjoyed the show. For all the others working the show, it was pandemonium. The soundguy didn't follow the Rider provided by Vangelis, to his severe chagrin, which he demonstrated by generating a square wave on the backline (monitor speakers on stage) blowing them all out in one go. Replacements had to be found quickly. The soundguy also owed a lot of money to the wrong people, and had all his trailers stolen after the show. "replacement" drivers simply walked up to the trucks and drove off with all his kit.....

The lighting design was nice, but had a small flaw - during the show, a rig was hoisted vertically with a lot of PAR64 cans that would spell the Greek "E" - the designer specced the rig to be at rest in the horizontal position, with all the lamps facing upwards. PAR Can's are like small buckets, and it rained heavily that night. By the time it came to lift the rig, all the cans had filled up. Queue many stagehands running around with plastics sheets covering the man himself and his equipment. The whole event was Live on TV, and the director was going banana's trying to keep all the unscheduled events out of shot. Unfortunately, that meant his playbook was ruined, and he missed a lot of the good shots of the event. The people there had a show of a lifetime (it really was awesome) but those who watched it on TV didn't rate it very much.

The whole show is here: Vangelis - Eureka (Live at Rotterdam,1991)HD - Video Dailymotion

(this story is better after a few drinks in the pub....) 

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2013)

This is no place for name and shame so I will praise instead. 

WE went to Eye Contact at the Tombs of The Kings Road 28 and it was a very very pleasant surprise.

The small repair I needed was done in 5 minutes. I also asked wthat glasses like mine would cost if I made them here in Cyprus. I paid 1100 € for them 18 months ago in Germany. With glasses of the same brand but an even better quality and frames that seemed to be the same the price should be about 200 €. I was just speechless when I left the shop.

I know that glasses always have been cheep here but this was a BIG surprise

Anders


----------

